# Enter the Riverboat Works High Water Mark Contest



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Only 3 days left to win*

Just a reminder; only 3 days left to enter to win a $100 gift certificate for guessing the high water mark on the Ark this spring, and another $100 certificate to guess the right day of the high water.

Dead line is this Thursday at Midnight. So don't wait. We did get 60 entries over the weekend so there's still a great chance to win. 

Send your prediction to [email protected]. Include your name, phone number and email.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*Last day contest closes at Midnight today.*

Enter today and be elegable to win one of two $100 gift certificates at Riverboat Works.

DON'T WAIT.


----------

